# Hans Zimmer's The Last Samurai - Score Analysis



## ashtongleckman (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey all! Wanted to share a new analysis I did for The Last Samurai. It's a really powerful score, and certainly one of my personal favorites. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 20, 2018)

Absolutely love this score and I'm glad you made a video for this one. Thanks Ashton !


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 20, 2018)

Looking forward to checking it out. Recently watched TLS actually. An amazing film and score!


----------



## markleake (Mar 20, 2018)

I only just recently discovered the Last Samurai score. It really is quite beautiful.

I just watched the first few minutes of your vid and skipped ahead a bit also -- it looks like you've done a fantastic job of breaking it down.

So thanks heaps for making & posting this. I will watch this later when I have time.

Edit: I watched the whole thing though. Very well done! I have been using SSS in preference to SCS, but you really made fantastic use of the con sords in SCS, and I can see how useful they are. I'll have to make better use of them in my own work. I'm amazed you have the patience to work all of that out by ear.


----------



## VinRice (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks for doing these Ashton. I suspect you'll be up there yourself one day.


----------



## FredericBernard (Mar 21, 2018)

Great tutorial! An interesting part for me is Zimmer's love for Cellos (they are my favourite strings too, also as they are the most versatile ones). Their supplying warmth makes out a major part of this typical Hollywood string sound, - especially when going in big divisi. This abscence of violas is interesting as well (can also be found in quite some Alan Menken Disney scores as a side note, while it's not only strings, but a full orchestra, but completely without any violas).

Anyway, for your very young age you obviously have an unusually-exceptional deep understanding for the music therotic aspects and asthetics, as well as vocal liquidity.

PS: Site looks great too - very professional!

Cheers,
Frederic

fredericbernardmusic.com


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for doing this analysis Ashton... this is my favorite score by H. Zimmer... All the very best, Max T.


----------



## tav.one (Mar 23, 2018)

Thank you so much Ashton, this is not just my fav HZ score, its my favourite soundtrack album of all. I'll be checking the video tonight.


----------

